# Sex and the City 2



## DeeFox (21 Jun 2010)

I was a huge fan of the series and I enjoyed the first film but I thought the second film was awful.  
Example -
Charlotte is not working and has a full time nanny yet she find being a parent very hard.  She is worried about the nanny who very conviently turns out to be a lesbian.
The film is quiet disrespectful towards Muslim culture - they mock the culture in relation to public displays of affection, etc.
Carrie's drama queen reaction to her kiss with Aiden.
I could go on...I thought the script was lazy - anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## fizzelina (21 Jun 2010)

Getting a *huge* diamond off Big after she confesses to kissing Aidan!! As if. Lounging around the house in fabulous frocks on the couch. Unable to cook a *single* thing, take out or eat out* every* night. Charlotte baking buns wearing a vintage designer skirt.......... And nothing actually *happened* in the movie. But then again it was all about glitz and glamour and on that level it succeeded.


----------



## casiopea (21 Jun 2010)

Out of respect for the original series (and my remaining brain cells) Im not going to see this movie. Its sounds attrocious.

I was just wondering...is it the same writers? How could it have gone down hill so badly (money I suppose).


----------



## liaconn (21 Jun 2010)

It was atrocious. Apart from the fact that there was no major storyline, moving the action out of New York was a major mistake. Setting it in Abu Dabai just seemed to be a cue for loads of cliched scenes of the girls falling off camels, the girls upsetting the muslims, the girls running around disguised in Burkhas etc. It was more like a 'Carrie' On film than Sex and the City.

The supposed storylines were absolutely ridiculous:

Carrie throwing a strop because her middle aged husband doesn't want to hit the town every night and instead she has to lounge around a fab apartment eating expensive take out and watching a huge big plasma telly, Charlotte cracking up because she has to look after two kids with the help of a full time nanny and a rich husband, Miranda walking out on her job because her boss is annoying her. These were supposed to be huge life changing dilemmas. I wish I had their problems.


----------



## Caveat (21 Jun 2010)

I've heard awful things about this movie, mostly covered by Liaconn but I also heard that there was an incredible amount of shameless product placement?

The series was one of my guilty pleasures I admit. My wife saw the first movie and didn't think much of it. By all accounts the current one is much worse. Yer man with the deep voice who does the movies on Ian Dempsey absolutely loathed it.


----------



## foxylady (21 Jun 2010)

I thought the film was very funny and better than the first one even if there was no story line. Of course its all ridiculous witht eh nanies and the expsenive clothes and the likes but isnt that why women like it as they would love to have that life.

The series was hardly realistic either to be honest


----------



## Latrade (21 Jun 2010)

Setting up the Simpsons reference:

Patty and Selma watching "Nookie in New York"

Patty: This is so like our lives.
Selma:[grunts approval] It's like they hid a camera in our apartment.


----------



## liaconn (21 Jun 2010)

Did anyone else think that Carrie et al were starting to show their ages in this one? I think it's time to call it a day. The premise of the series was a group of young single women trying to find love in the City. They look more like desperate housewives now who just won't accept that they're not 29 anymore.


----------



## foxylady (21 Jun 2010)

liaconn said:


> Did anyone else think that Carrie et al were starting to show their ages in this one? I think it's time to call it a day. The premise of the series was a group of young single women trying to find love in the City. They look more like desperate housewives now who just won't accept that they're not 29 anymore.


 

Well Liaconn - none of us are getting any younger - asmy grandmother used to say "even babies in prams are getting old"


----------



## liaconn (21 Jun 2010)

I know Foxylady. But most of us adjust our behaviour to suit. The 'girls' (well, Carrie and Sam) are starting to look a bit sad at this stage.


----------



## MandaC (21 Jun 2010)

Very disappointing.  I agree with whoever said nothing happened in it at all.  The Irish nanny with the dodgy accent and didlie ey music every time she came on screen.  The horrible karaoke singing - I am woman hear me roar, wtf!!!

I loved the series, actually liked the first movie, but this was complete rubbish. I did not find it funny, just very cliched and outdated.  Agree they need to leave it be now!


----------



## foxylady (22 Jun 2010)

liaconn said:


> I know Foxylady. But most of us adjust our behaviour to suit. The 'girls' (well, Carrie and Sam) are starting to look a bit sad at this stage.


 
Whats wrong with growing old disgracefully 

Besides people seem to be getting carried away witht he whole satc thing it is only a program/movie not real life


----------



## Ciaraella (22 Jun 2010)

I wouldn't call myself a SATC fan but i enjoyed the first movie and some of the series because it dealt with real problems, infidelity, problems having children, Steve's mother getting Alhzeimers (sp) and i think that's why people loved it because under all the clothes and fun there was a real story and heart to the programme. It sounds like the second film has abandoned the story altogether.


----------



## liaconn (22 Jun 2010)

MandaC said:


> Very disappointing. I agree with whoever said nothing happened in it at all. The Irish nanny with the dodgy accent and didlie ey music every time she came on screen. The horrible karaoke singing - I am woman hear me roar, wtf!!!


 
Oh yes, I'd forgotten the awful Irish nanny, Erin go braless. She was only short of talking about 'the little people'.


----------



## becky (22 Jun 2010)

I have to say I love doggy irish accents in films.


----------



## MandaC (22 Jun 2010)

*Doggy Accents*



becky said:


> I have to say I love *doggy* irish accents in films.



I have to say I find them a bit ruff!


----------



## Caveat (22 Jun 2010)

Ha Ha! A gift that one!


----------



## foxylady (22 Jun 2010)

mandac said:


> i have to say i find them a bit ruff!


----------



## daithi (22 Jun 2010)

*Satc2*

Apparently a reviewer in the US () said about the movie and I quote "If this is what modern womanhood means,then just f *****g veil me and sew up all my holes.Good night"
'nuff said, methinks..

daithi


----------



## DeeFox (23 Jun 2010)

The series dealt with a lot of interesting topics - example, Carrie being 38 and with a partner who did not want children.  She asked "will he love me enough to make up for the fact that I didn't get to have a baby?"  
The film dodged the whole baby issue for Carrie completely - I would have loved to see it tackle the whole issue of leaving it too late to have a baby.
The two token gay characters who got married at the start loathed each other throughout the series - there was no explanantion given of how they had gotten together (other than to say they were the last two standing and that is just really patronising).
It must have been a different team of writers.


----------



## liaconn (23 Jun 2010)

I could see absolutely no point in the gay wedding at the start of the film. It had nothing to do with the rest of the film and the two grooms didn't even appear again. It just seemed to be a time filler and an excuse to get Liza Minelli's names into the credits. Likewise the scene with Miley Cyrus and the one with Penelope Cruz. They were completely pointless.


----------

